# Nancy Pelosi visits Taiwan



## johnvvc (Feb 8, 2008)

Nancy Pelosi’s visit to Taiwan appears to have thrown the cat amongst the pigeons… When it was announced that she would visit Taiwan the Chinese became very agitated and threatening. They always make threats – if we don‘t get what we want we’ll do this, that and the other but this seems a bit more serious. Had she backed down the Chinese would have been seen it as a victory for them and would no doubt have made a big thing of it – the mighty American Satan put in its place by the PRC. When the visit went ahead there could have been a big loss of face for the Chinese so they felt they had to retaliate – hence the live fire military drills around the island. Keeping face is an important part of the Chinese culture. This will obviously affect shipping in the area .

I remember working on a Chinese charter and traversing the Taiwan straits running between north China and Vietnam. Now ships may have to steer clear of the straits and take the long way ‘round.

I’ve always thought that China posed a greater threat than Russia. I seem to remember they offered the Taiwanese Government a ‘one country two systems’ arrangement a while back if Taiwan became part of the PRC – but they offered Hong Kong the same arrangement and we know what happened there…

Worrying times.

Thinking back to that Chinese charter, I remember the charterer’s telegraphic address was Sinofracht Peking, anyone else on here have similar memories?


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

The motor industry, among others, is severely hampered by a shortage of semiconductor devices. About half of the world's supplyof those devices comes from Taiwan. A PRC blockade of Taiwan will cripple the world's economy and quickly bring the USA to heel.

Carrying out silly publicity stunts which antagonise the PRC when markets are struggling to cope with the fallout from the Ukraine war seems totally irresponsible


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Doesn't it just?

An octogenarians vanity project.


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

sparkie2182 said:


> Doesn't it just?
> 
> An octogenarians vanity project.


Hell of a pair of knockers on her though, musta come in handy when she "worked" her way to the top.👄👙🐳.


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

She's a yank, bound to be plastic. I dont think i would


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

rustytrawler said:


> She's a yank, bound to be plastic. I dont think i would


Hard to tell these days but I,m betting on natural ,bet she never grew up eating "bug" burgers.


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

taffe65 said:


> Hard to tell these days but I,m betting on natural ,bet she never grew up eating "bug" burgers.


There's a photo of her on the world wide web as a college student meeting President Kennedy, everything seems real to me.


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

tunatownshipwreck said:


> There's a photo of her on the world wide web as a college student meeting President Kennedy, everything seems real to me.


I,ll check it out, love a bit of investigative browsing 😜


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

Hi taffe have you nothing better to do than investigate Nancy's knockers,....I have already had a look, very nice


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

rustytrawler said:


> Hi taffe have you nothing better to do than investigate Nancy's knockers,....I have already had a look, very nice


Not a bad way to kill time before the rugby this afternoon, did you see the picture of her with JFK?


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

Here she is not looking her best after an all nighter on the pop with hubby.


----------



## johnvvc (Feb 8, 2008)

Some Polyfilla would go down well...

I did see a photograph of the lady in question on the 'net a few days ago. Absolutely lush body but I suspect it was a Photoshop jobbie and the body belonged to someone else... Mind you after a few cans of Tennents they all looked nice !!!


----------



## MikeGDH (May 10, 2014)

tunatownshipwreck said:


> There's a photo of her on the world wide web as a college student meeting President Kennedy, everything seems real to me.


Right now she looks like she would have a hard job climbing back onto her broomstick!!!
Mike.


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

MikeGDH said:


> Right now she looks like she would have a hard job climbing back onto her broomstick!!!
> Mike.


How attractive do you expect an 82-year-old woman to be?


----------



## Jumbuk34 (Mar 27, 2019)

johnvvc said:


> Nancy Pelosi’s visit to Taiwan appears to have thrown the cat amongst the pigeons… When it was announced that she would visit Taiwan the Chinese became very agitated and threatening. They always make threats – if we don‘t get what we want we’ll do this, that and the other but this seems a bit more serious. Had she backed down the Chinese would have been seen it as a victory for them and would no doubt have made a big thing of it – the mighty American Satan put in its place by the PRC. When the visit went ahead there could have been a big loss of face for the Chinese so they felt they had to retaliate – hence the live fire military drills around the island. Keeping face is an important part of the Chinese culture. This will obviously affect shipping in the area .
> 
> I remember working on a Chinese charter and traversing the Taiwan straits running between north China and Vietnam. Now ships may have to steer clear of the straits and take the long way ‘round.
> 
> ...


I don't think this forum is the right place for this topic nor the following responses. Maybe I am wrong and should leave


----------



## Allend (Aug 30, 2011)

Back to the subject. I wonder how much that military exercise cost when we're supposed to be saving the planet. I only use my car for essentials and these politico's are probably blowing millions playing tit for tat. Really, we all, and I mean ALL, have to look at the bigger picture.


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

Allend said:


> Back to the subject. I wonder how much that military exercise cost when we're supposed to be saving the planet. I only use my car for essentials and these politico's are probably blowing millions playing tit for tat. Really, we all, and I mean ALL, have to look at the bigger picture.


I,m all for the preservation of our planet but as they say in rugby terms "one in all in", us mere mortals are being coerced/prodded into unacceptable lifestyle changes while the "elites " practice their communist manifesto with total disregard for the common people and the planet we all inhabit.


----------



## Allend (Aug 30, 2011)

It's sad , isn't it? We put these people up on pedestals, vote them into positions of power, then they do absolutely the opposite of what we gave them the votes for. I think that the simple fact that someone 'wants' to go into government should immediately bar them from ever getting there. We should be choosing strong characters from our communtiies, good business people, honest reliable folk of integrity who go humbly forward to represent us in the government. I thought that was what we were supposed to do but most governments have their share of the power hungry and clowns. I'm getting too old to understand it any more. Next Life please ...


----------

